

Using D3 and Meteor to generate SVG - qiqing
http://blog.benmcmahen.com/post/41124327100/using-d3-and-meteor-to-generate-scalable-vector

======
bmcmahen
Since I wrote this tutorial, I've substantially rewritten the d3/timeline
portion of the website. It's a bit cleaner and more efficient now.
[https://github.com/bmcmahen/Subtitles/blob/master/client/scr...](https://github.com/bmcmahen/Subtitles/blob/master/client/scripts/timeline_class.js)

------
j_s
Wanted to see but last link 404's -
[https://github.com/bmcmahen/Subtitles/blob/master/client/scr...](https://github.com/bmcmahen/Subtitles/blob/master/client/scripts/timeline.js)

~~~
bmcmahen
Ah, apologies. I wrote this a while back and the repo has changed within the
last month. I'll update the links. Thanks for catching this.

------
qiqing
This might help <https://github.com/bmcmahen/Subtitles>

